# Re: [EVDL] Has anyone found a source for the level 3 vehicle



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Has anyone found a source for the level 3 vehicle*

Rush,
here in the PDX area. the level 3 stations with CHAdeMO connectors are being installed at a rapid rate. The plan seems to be to put them along the major highways. There are also a few downtown. I would sure like to take advantage of them. My S10 with 32kwh of Li Ion cells and an AC drive should have an easy 85 mile range. I've seen the big 8 connector spec, but I'm not interested yet, since none of it is available now and it will take years to change out the level 3 stations, or add the second stinger to the existing stations. I would envision that a dual cable system will be added to the existing CHAdeMO style if the second connector and protocol are adopted. All I need to do is find a source for the vehicle side CHAdeMO connector and the detailed protocol spec and I'll be in business. If these two items are being closely guarded by their creators, then the newer spec has a good chance of overtaking them in this country. The big 8 spec appears to have the level 2 !
standard connector with added high current DC contacts. Ugly as sin, but clever, if they work out how to use the current pilot and proximity connections to get bi directional communications while still allowing older level 2 vehicles to charge on the AC contacts. I don't think that the current level 2 spec supports bi directional data traffic.

Paul Wallace
Stuffin' CALB cells in my USE S10

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Has anyone found a source for the level 3 vehicle*

32kw CALB and only 85 mile range. What are you doing wrong. I have a 21kw and
100 mile range. When it was 32kw I could do about 150 mile range. What do
you want a DC level 3 charging station for? You dont have a charger to work
with it. What charger are you using? Do you have a J1772 socket in your S10
and a J1772 charging station at home?

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Re-Has-anyone-found-a-source-for-the-level-3-vehicle-tp4655242p4655247.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Has anyone found a source for the level 3 vehicle*



> Cruisin wrote:
> > 32kw CALB and only 85 mile range. What are you doing wrong?
> 
> Did you mean 32 KWH (not kw)? If his EV uses 32 KWH to go 85 miles, that
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Has anyone found a source for the level 3 vehicle*



> Lee Hart <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Cruisin wrote:
> >> 32kw CALB and only 85 mile range. What are you doing wrong?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Has anyone found a source for the level 3 vehicle*

Crusin,
Lee is correct and I maybe wasn't quite clear. 32kwh is 100 100ah CALB cells in series. Nominally that would be 32kwh of stored energy. Probably a little bit more for the first few cycles. I based my distance on the average I was getting with my old truck at 144vdc with a DC drive. The new truck is an AC drive, Siemens/Ford motor and RMS inverter. This should improve the efficiency a bit, but I'm also not planning on running the pack completely dead between charges. 80% discharge seems to be the smart thing to do to get maximum cycles out of the cells. Also not charging them to absolutely full more often than necessary to balance them appears to be a good idea. Then you need to allow for the heater or air conditioning and all those other accessories, like power steering.

As far as having a level 3 charger, I don't plan to have one at my house. I will have an ICS-200 converted to the new J1772 level 2 connector and the mate on the truck. This should give me 40amps of AC charging current, which the PFC40 will be able to make use of. On the road, it is hard to find a 40amp level 2 charging station. The Blink stations are only good for 30 amps. For level 3, the charger is actually stationary, part of the pedestal. The vehicle BMS/carputer controls it based on the battery pack parameters through two different communications paths. One analog path and then the CAN bus messages. I don't see any rocket science with this approach. The hard part is getting the vehicle side connector and the spec. Once I have these two items, it appears to be mostly a simple matter of software and maybe a new contactor or two.

Paul Wallace
connecting up the RS232 and CAN bus ports for all the telemetry 

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Has anyone found a source for the level 3 vehicle*

I'm also hoping to add Chademo (and hopefully Tesla Supercharger later on)
capability to my conversion. Here in Oregon Aerovironment is quickly
installing many level 3 chargers and I'd love to use them for longer trips
(to the beach!) 

Nice map here, we'll see if they hit the end of 2012 target since they
missed the last one by many months. 
http://westcoastgreenhighway.com/images/WCEH_infrastructure.pdf

Manzanita Micro has a vehicle inlet sitting on the engineering bench. I
understand it's a standard Leaf part that cost about $800. A few contactors
and a very good BMS (I'd suggest at least one temperature monitor per cell
and mine may have one on each terminal) will be required. 

The stumbling block seems to be finding a legal way to get the CAN protocol
without spending an arm and a leg. Maybe some Leaf owners could start
sniffing the data stream while charging? From what I hear the TEPCO spec is
guarded with large upfront subscription fees. 

Hack away!


-----
-Otmar-

914 EV, California Poppy, Zilla research vehicle. 
http://evcl.com/914/

The Zilla factory is at:
http://manzanitamicro.com/

Zilla Support is still at: 
http://cafeelectric.com/Ssupport.php
--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Re-Has-anyone-found-a-source-for-the-level-3-vehicle-tp4655242p4655281.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

